# الاسبارطة



## thelife.pro (15 فبراير 2008)

هذه الصورة لفلم 300 

الاسبارطة 
معلوماتي عنها انها من احد المدن اليونانية 
شعبها قاهر في قوته المعروف عنها انها كانت من اقوى مدن اليونان واقله عددا 
اذ كان الطفل عندما يولد يخضع الى لجنة لفحصه اذا كان معرض لبعض التشوهات الجسدية واذا كان جسده قوي وقادر على المعيشة معهم يستمر هذا الولد مع امه لمدة سنتين او ما قارب 
ومن ثم يبعد عنها ويوضع ضم فرقة لتعليم القتال وهذه الفرقة معروفة بقسوتها اذ ان مقاتليها يبقون شبه عراة ومن دون بيوت في عراء الغابات 
ونظام غذائهم نباتي ولديهم ما يقارب 14 ساعة تدريب فعلي في اليوم الواحد 
اي 14 ساعة تدريب و 10 ساعات بالاكل والراحة واتمام الاعمال اللازم اتمامها ضمن الفرقة 
وهذا كله منح رجالهم القوة الخارقة والتي تظهر في فلم 300 وهو بصراحة من اروع الافلام 
اذ ان 300 شخص من نخبة اسبارطة خرجة لملاقات جيوش كبيرة وكانت تحقق النصر 
بالنهاية هذا ما اعرفه انا عن اسبارطة وشعبها 
وفي الاسفل ما رأيته ضمن الموسوعة الحرة
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم  

مدينة يونانية تأسست حوالي عام 900 قبل الميلاد، عبر تجمع أربع قرى هي : لمناي، ميسوا، كينوسورا، بيتاني. اشتهرت أسبارطة بشعبها العسكري الذي ينشأ فتيانه على القتال ولا شيء غير القتال.
ووفقاً للأساطير اليونانية، فمؤسس أسبرطة هو لاكديمون، ابن الإله زوس والآلهة تاجيت، وقد سماها على اسم زوجته ابنة يوروتاس.
توجهت أسبرطة نحو النظام العسكري بعد أن اضطرت إلى خوض حروب طويلة مع جيرانها، وعلى رأسهم أثينا، التي خاضت معها حرباً طاحنة استمرت لربع قرن عرفت بالحروب البيلوبونية، غير أن أثينا وأسبرطة سرعان ما اتحدتا عام 481 ق . م، رغم حروبهما، عندما تقدم الفرس بإتجاه اليونان، واستطاعت أثينا التصدي له في الحملة الأولى، غير أن الحملة الفارسية الثانية، كانت لتدمر جيش أثينا، لولا أن الأسبارطيين أمنوا انسحاباً بأقل للخسائر للجيش الأثيني، استبسل فيها 300 من أشجع قادة أسبرطة العسكريين ووقفوا بوجه الجيش الفارسي حتى انسحب جيش أثينا الجرار نحو موقع آمن. 300 فيلم
ثم وقعت معركة سلامين عام 480 ق . م، وهي معركة بحرية قاد اليونانيين فيها الأسبارطي أوريبادس، واضطر فيها الفرس بقيادة مردونيوس إلى الانسحاب لشواطئ آسيا الصغرى (تركيا). وفي عام 479 ق . م، وقعت معركة بلاتيا البرية ومعركة رأس ميكالي البحرية، اللتين انتصر فيها اليونانيون على الفرس نهائياً، وساد السلام في اليونان طوال 20 عام لاحقة.

الحرب الميسينية الأولى
فيما بين عامي 740 - 720 قبل الميلاد قامت الحرب الميسينية الأولى، استطاعت أسبارطة من خلالها توسيع أراضيها بالإستيلاء على حصن جبل أتيوم وضم ميسينا (غربي أسبرطة)، أثناء حكم الملك تيوبومبوس


الحرب الميسينية الثانية
و بين عامي 660 - 640 قبل الميلاد، وقعت الحرب الميسينية الثانية، إذ وبعد ثمانين عاماً من الحكم الأسبرطي لـ ميسينيا، ثار أهالي ميسينيا ضد الحكم الأسبرطي، ودعمهم في عصيانهم حكام دويلات المدن اليونانية في الشمال والشرق والتي كانت على خلاف مع أسبرطة. وعندما تعاظمت الاضطرابات الإقتصادية والسياسية في ميسينيا وفقد العديد من الأسبرطيين أراضيهم التي اكتسبوها بعد الحرب الأولى، سارعت أسبارطة إلى فرض نفوذها في ميسينيا، وابتكر الأسبارطيون خلال الإعداد لتلك الحرب، التكتيك القائم على تجمع كتيبة مشاة مدججة بكافة أنواع السلاح (رماح، سيوف، تروس، دروع، واقيات أطراف)، وهذا التكتيك انتشر في حروب العالم بعد ذلك، من بعد الأسبارطيين.
انتصرت أسبارطة في الحرب انتصاراً مؤزراً، أعاد هيبتها إلى كافة المدن اليونانية، غير أنه صنع منها دولة جديدة، دولة لا تعرف غير الحرب !

أسبارطة العسكرية
كان ازدياد ثروة الدولة، وتوسع نفوذها الواقعي والمعنوي على ما جوارها من المدن اليونانية، أحد النتائج المباشرة للحرب الميسينية الثانية.
و أرتأت أسبرطة بعد النصر أن تتحول إلى دولة عسكرية، أي أن يحكمها العسكر، وأن تكون ذات أهداف توسعية دائمة، وأن تكون الحرب هي وسيلة الكسب والردع، فضلاً عن تعظيم العمل العسكري في المجتمع الأسبرطي، حتى أصبح الجندي في أعلى درجات السلم الإجتماعي.
ونشأ عن ذلك ظهور نظام الحاميات، إذ عملت حكومة أسبرطة على إرسال كتائب مسلحة في عدد من المدن اليونانية التي احتلتها، وكتائب أخرى ترابط في المدن المتحالفة (أو الخاضعة بشكل غير ظاهر) لها.

الدستور والدولة
في عام 700 قبل الميلاد، ظهر إلى الوجود دستور أسبرطة ويسمى (ريترا الكبرى)، ينص الدستور على أن يحكم أسبرطة اثنان من الملوك أحدهما أجيادي، والآخر اوريبونتيدي. ومجلس للشعب يسمى (جيروزيا)، وجمعية للجيش، وينظم الدستور هذه السلطات ويحدد مهامها.
وبعد عدة سنوات جرى إصلاح دستوري جذري، حُصرت فيه سلطة الملوك بالجيش فقط، وأنشيء مجلس جديد للحكام المدنيين، يتم انتخابهم من قبل مجلس الشعب.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن حقوق الإنتخاب والترشيح كانت مقصورة على الأسبارطيين فقط

المجتمع الأسبارطي
كان المجتمع الأسبارطي يتكون من ثلاث قبائل، وهو مجتمع ذكوري، يهمّش المرأة. ويُربى الذكور بين 14 - 20 من أعمارهم من قبل الدولة ويتلقون تعليماً عسكرياً مكثفاً، ومن أعمارهم بين 20 - 30 ملتحقون بالجيش جميعاً، ومن هم أكبر من الثلاثين يجتمعون في نوادٍ رجالية في المدن، ويتناولون فيها وجباتهم سوية.
هي مدينة من أقوي الدويلات إبان حكم الدورين الغزاة الذين نافسوا أثينا، وكان الإسبرطيون محاربين. وتقع هذه المدينة حالياً في شبه جزيرة المورةباليونان.


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الاسبارطة*

*ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل ده*
*وانا عندى اضافة بسيطة*
*ان مدينة اسبارطة كانت اول المدن اللى ليها اهتمام كبير اوى بالنواحى التربوية*
*واول من رأت اهمية للتعليم فى السن الصغير *
*واهتمت بتنشأة الأطفال*
*وميرسي على الموضوع*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## thelife.pro (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الاسبارطة*

شكرا لمرورك 

ولاضافتك الجميلة 

والرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الاسبارطة*

قليلا من الدول القديمه أثرت بالخيال البشري لفترات طويله , و دولة أسبارطه بلا شك واحده منهم .
شكرا طوني للموضوع الجميل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الاسبارطة*



قلم حر قال:


> قليلا من الدول القديمه أثرت بالخيال البشري لفترات طويله , و دولة أسبارطه بلا شك واحده منهم .
> شكرا طوني للموضوع الجميل .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


 

شكرا لمرورك قلم حر نورت الموضوع


----------

